# ADA Amazonia mixed with Tropica plant growth substrate



## MrHidley (28 Apr 2015)

So it's almost time for me to start a new scape. I dried out my old ADA Amazonia from my first tank, however I had been using Tropica's plant growth substrate beneath it, and in the process of emptying the tank and drying it out, it all got mixed together. Firstly, should i separate them before adding them to a new tank(is that even going to be possible?). If i can't I had planned to use it as a base layer in the new tank and then cap it with new Amazonia. Or should i just bin it? I don't want it to turn my tank into a cloudy mess.

Thanks,

James


----------



## Ryan Thang To (28 Apr 2015)

Yes and no lol

If i was going to use the old ada soil i would siphon out most of it and leave half a inches above the tropica soil and then replace it with new tropica on your next scape. I hope that helps.

oh my bad i didn't read the thread property. You can use a fine fish net so all the dust can drop off but i would do it alot or else it would be very murky. You can always set it up and let it settle and siphon the bottom off

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## MrHidley (28 Apr 2015)

legytt said:


> Yes and no lol
> 
> If i was going to use the old ada soil i would siphon out most of it and leave half a inches above the tropica soil and then replace it with new tropica on your next scape. I hope that helps.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I really wish I had siphoned it, that was probably a mistake...


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 Apr 2015)

I'd use it but make sure its capped as the tropica substrate will cloud if it gets into the water column.  As above I usuallly scoop off the top layer of amazonia to dry, sieve and re use and bin the bottom layer.  then I use new tropica susbstrate the next time.


----------



## MrHidley (29 Apr 2015)

OK thanks, I shall probably just use it as a base layer. Unfortunately I'm not entirely happy with having to purchase new ada powder, so on a related note, do you think a monte carlo carpet will be do-able on regular grain amazonia?


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 Apr 2015)

It's always easier in powder but will be fine in normal. Just be prepared to replant a few floaters


----------



## MrHidley (29 Apr 2015)

Excellent, thanks for your help


----------

